# DAN RATHER REPORTS (Medicinal Marijuana 29 May @8pm on HD Net)



## Viracocha711 (May 27, 2007)

Hello everyone...For those who do not know and/or have not heard, Dan Rather is no longer with CBS (Of Course) he has his own weekly show on HD Net, a High Definition Channel available from some cable and sat providers, called "Dan Rather Reports"...For those who subscribe to HD programing and have this channel, on the 29th of May, this Tuesday Dan Rather Reports will be a an hour long show on Medicinal Marijuna!

...I saw the previews and it appeared that it would be a very interesting show. I can not wait to see how it is actually going to portray the subject but it metioned the fact that many recent studies more than suggest Cannabis has medicinal purposes, possibly very many new drugs could be developed for numerous things...It also said something like "...Cannabis, the aspirin of the 21st century, or the scurge?

...Going to be interesting!


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 30, 2007)

...It was horrible!!!!!!!!!

If anyone else saw the report I would love to hear your comments...Some of the info was good but the overall view in which Cannabis was portrayed was horrible in my opinion...They made it sound like they always do!

DAMN!!!!!!!!! I have never liked Dan and that will not change!


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 26, 2007)

F$%^ a Dan Rathers 
Burn em down!!!


----------

